# Revolution to treat ear mites



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Our cats have ear mites and we went to vet to clean their ears about 2 weeks ago. They also applied Revolution on them. They told us to come again in 3 weeks to buy another dose of Revolution.

I was suprised when I noticed the ear mites were back in 1 week and half from the time their ears were cleaned. I decided not to go to the vet again for cleaning because they are charging $40 CAD for one cat (we have 3 cats). I will go to my friend who does grooming for cleaning their ears.

We went to vet yesterday (2 weeks from first visit) and bought one dose of Revolution. My question is: should we apply it now or after 3 weeks since they got the first dose? Why they still have ear mites? Will they get rid of them? Do we have to buy more doses of Revolution? It's so expensive!!! And how do I apply it? The receptionist just said to put it on their back (neck). 

Is there any cheaper medication available?

Thanks!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

The reason you have to apply it twice is because the first dose doesn't kill the eggs. So you have to wait for the eggs to hatch and then apply the second dose. I would follow the vet instruction and apply the 2nd dose 3 weeks after the first dose was applied.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you.
Will it be enough or will they need another dose later on?


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

2 doses should kill all of the mites, because they won't have had a chance to lay their eggs. Just make sure to apply it exactly as directed, and you should be fine.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

There is no direction written on it. They just told me to put it on their back. Is there anything else I should know about how to apply it?


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I found a good web site. I will read it over and see what it says.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I found this on a web site:

Mites Go Away (home remedy):

Yellow Dock - 1 cup water to 1 rounded tsp. of dried herb or 1 tbs. fresh herb. Steep for 15 minutes. 
Hydrogen peroxide - 1 tbs.
Aloe vera gel – 1/2 tsp.
Lemon juice from fresh lemon – 1/2 tsp.

Anyone tried it? What is Yellow Dock? Where could I buy it?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Lemon juice?  
Have you ever had a cut on your finger and got lemon juice in it? That is no fun. If they have ear mites, chances are they have scratched at them and if you put lemon juice in there, I'd think it would burn them.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I'd stick to the Revolution treatments. I'd also *never* put anything in my cats ears.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I will do. Anyways, I was just curious about the 'natural remedy'. I found it on this site: http://www.naturallyhealthypet.com/


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Earmites are pretty resistant to "natural" remedies. Stick with the one that works! 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you!

We applied Revolution yesterday and my friend "groomer" cleaned their ears. I hope it will help!


----------

